# Spongebob Nano



## Leeanna (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello to all! My 6 year old begged me for months to buy this small spongebob tank. He kept wanting to add tacky ornaments to our saltwater tank, but that was simply not going to happen. (I like the live yellow sponge and other residents in our saltwater tank to look natural.) I tried to persuade him to get a 6 gallon Eclipse or larger, but he *really* wanted this tank. It is home to a pair of (freshwater) paradise fish, a java fern attached to lava rock and petrified wood, and a snail that hitchhiked on the java fern. We added a 7 watt compact flourescent clip on lamp for lighting. The tank did not come with a light. So, here is our spongebob tank.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Welcome to the board, Leeanna! Glad you joined us!

Hey! If the six year old love the Spongebob aquarium, then I love the Spongebob aquarium! roud: It is his own little world and if it makes him happy then God bless him! :icon_bigg 

He must have been thrilled when you finally bought it for him.

Mike


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

*Finally!!!!*

:icon_idea AHA!!! :icon_idea 

Someone has FINALLY thrown down the gauntlet and challenged me to a Sillyscape Contest!

YESSSS! I am ready---Mike, _Is it Time?????_ 

Bring it ON!

Figgy

PS Leanna--Your Bobtank is too cool! roud:


----------



## Leeanna (Aug 15, 2005)

Since you seem to like the sillyscape :wink: , here are a few more pictures of it. Maybe we will grow some java fern on spongebob's head in the future . :hihi: I think it would look better with coralline or star polyps, but that would not work very well with the current setup. At least I was able to persuade my 6 year old to buy relatively hardy inhabitants for his tank. The java fern reminds me of spongebob's pineapple. :wink: It has stylistic consistency. :icon_bigg


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm eagerly awaiting a sillyscape contest, too! Love the Spongebob tank!


----------



## HammerJoe (Jul 15, 2005)

Isnt the tank a bit too small for the poor fish?


----------



## Leeanna (Aug 15, 2005)

HammerJoe said:


> Isnt the tank a bit too small for the poor fish?




Do you think the tank is too small for the _poor _ tank raised fish? The fish are 1.5 inches each. The tank *does* seem much too small for the adult size of the common goldfish, which is 12 inches. It's relative. The paradise fish's adult size is about 2-4 inches. There *is* a much larger tank in storage available for them as they grow. Goldfish were advised by the manufacturer. :icon_roll In the past, paradise fish were commonly kept like bettas.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> In the past, paradise fish were commonly kept like bettas


 Thats true, they survive with very low levels of oxygen in the water much like a betta.

I hope my wife dont see this thread...she will want me to put a spongebob in *my* tank roud: 

Sillyscape contest huh figgy? Winter months is comin, it may be time to play. roud:


----------



## Leeanna (Aug 15, 2005)

By the way, both of the Paradise Fish had multiple fin injuries when purchased. After I rescued them from the evil fish store, they healed nicely. Their coloration has improved dramatically since they have been living with Spongebob, and they seem to like each other. Do these fish make audible sounds, or am I hearing things?


----------



## Leeanna (Aug 15, 2005)

I moved the pair of Paradise Fish, Spongebob, and java fern to a larger tank. My son has asked me to paint a Spongebob background for the larger tank. The PF are much more active with more swimming room, but the bigger tank would look better with a few more plants.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

love those fish, very pretty. Have fun w/ that tank and don't hold back teaching your kid about scapeing and aesthetics. Oh, and don't for get about harmonizing the spongebob lair. LOL good luck w/ it.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Leeanna said:


> We added a 7 watt compact flourescent clip on lamp for lighting. The tank did not come with a light. So, here is our spongebob tank.



Where did you get this light?

-Brian


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Leeanna said:


> I moved the pair of Paradise Fish, Spongebob, and java fern to a larger tank. My son has asked me to paint a Spongebob background for the larger tank. The PF are much more active with more swimming room, but the bigger tank would look better with a few more plants.


Have you got an updated photo (with or without Sponge B?) I'd love to see what you've done with them now. Have you scaped the tank?


----------



## Leeanna (Aug 15, 2005)

bgssamson said:


> Where did you get this light?
> 
> -Brian


It came from the LFS. It is a light made by Red Sea called a 'Dragon Light.'


----------



## Leeanna (Aug 15, 2005)

mississippimorning said:


> Have you got an updated photo (with or without Sponge B?) I'd love to see what you've done with them now. Have you scaped the tank?



I just transferred the contents of the 2 gallon tank to a 10 gallon tank and have not really scaped it yet. The tank needs some more plants. The java fern has grown about 8 or more new java ferns. So, I'm sure they'll grow larger with time. You may be able to see the small javas in the picture. Some of them are still attached to the mother plant. I am considering adding some moss, or some other live plants, or possibly some more petrified wood or cave rocks that are in storage. 


Anyway, here is a picture of the Paradise Fish in their new home. When I realized how intelligent these fish seem to be, I had to move them to a larger tank. Yes, they do make audible sounds, and they can even be trained to jump through hoops!


----------



## yohkos (Sep 7, 2005)

That is very cute. I love the idea of the silly scape tank contest. Now I need to think of some ideas...this seems to be a fun way to do a tank.

roud:


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

Yeah! Sillyscape!

L, I luuuuurve the spongebob in your tank. 

Are you planning on doing it lowlight?


----------



## Leeanna (Aug 15, 2005)

And now...... for an update!

The paradise fish pair did not fight when they were in the 2 gallon tank. They did not flare at each other, and they seemed to enjoy living together. Within a week of moving them to the 10 gallon, the female seriously injured the male. :icon_frow The female got moved to the 2 gallon tank. The male has the 10 gallon all to himself at the moment. We might try reintroducing them to each other after the male heals and has time to build a bubble nest. We added a few more plants, too. Hopefully, the 'female' does not turn out to be a slow maturing ,short finned, dull colored juvenile male pf.


----------



## Leeanna (Aug 15, 2005)

The Paradise Fish are now together in the 10 gallon tank. They seem to be living peacefully together now. We added a few more plants, and the baby java ferns are growing larger. Here is an update.











We put Spongebob back in the 2 gallon tank, and it is now a cherry shrimp species tank with java moss and several small java ferns.


----------



## Leeanna (Aug 15, 2005)

Here is an updated picture of the Spongebob tank.


----------



## Leeanna (Aug 15, 2005)

Now there are 2 baby Paradise Fish(from the spawn) with the cherry shrimp. The cherry shrimp are larger than the fish. lol


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Bob and his crew are lookin' good!:thumbsup: 

Silly SCAPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!When??!!??OH WHEN????!!!

Fig


----------



## geekgirl (Feb 4, 2003)

Way too cool! I love the spongebob shrimp tank. 

Oh, and yes, these fish occasionally make croaking noises.


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Those paradise babies are cuuuuuute! :fish: 

Love the SpongeBob shrimp tank. When ARE we going to have a sillyscape contest? :biggrin:


----------

